# The macros in this project are disabled.



## gmendrin (Nov 18, 2004)

Everytime I run a MS Office program I get this message:

Microsoft Visual Basic - The macros in this project are disabled. please refer to the online help or documentation of the host application to determine how to enable macros.

What is goin on?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello gmendrin

Did you refer to the online help or documentation of the host application to determine how to enable macros? It's telling you where to look.

To get help for Visual basic Point to Macro on the Tools menu and then click Visual Basic Editor. On the Help Menu click Visual Basic Help.


----------

